# What do you do with all your little scraps of yarn?



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I use them as toy filling. Some go to teachers for french knitting. I have a little ice cream container so I can grab a thread to do eyes, mouth, whiskers etc. Nothing is wasted.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes I use these for heels and toes of socks, sometimes for cuff edges and some day, I hope, The Beekeepers Blanket.


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a ton and mad a jigsaw puzzle blanket


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Useful for lifelines


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

To the barn for the chickens and turkeys to add to their nesting boxes.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Make a magic ball


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

recently, i made a series of magic balls {scrap yarn tied using magic knots} and have been knitting a rug for bedside use. i'm working on several projects, but sometimes i need to take a brainless break and just knit mindlessly. the rug is perfect for that! i still am knitting but not needing to count rows or stitches or change this or that is just the thing for me when i need to be brainless.

if the snibbles are too short for even that, i put them with my dryer lint and then stuff that mix into the cardboard toilet paper tubes and use those for fire starters when we have some cool fall evenings. the fire pit is portable and we set it up outside, in the evenings. that way, i don't need to worry too much if i get some acrylic sniblets mixed in.

my daughter sews and she just learned to crochet about six months ago. any snips of fabric, strings, thread, and yarn go into her bird~box. then she takes a wad out and puts it up into an old feeder so that the birds can have it to build their nests with.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

some useful tips thank you


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

my daughter sews and she just learned to crochet about six months ago. any snips of fabric, strings, thread, and yarn go into her bird~box. then she takes a wad out and puts it up into an old feeder so that the birds can have it to build their nests with.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I use them as stuffing.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for Christmas decorations.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


Tie together and roll up with similar colors. When I get 3 or 5 balls of yarn I make a simple scarf or mittens. If you carry it with a fun yarn you will end up with yarn that is similar to prism. have fun. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

See my avatar for entrelac hats.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I keep the same ply's together and when there is enough, make blankets for kittens at the local RSPCA, I do them about 40cm square or thereabouts. The kittens don't care what colour they are, although I try to make them a bit pretty (for the sake of the person who gets said kitten and blanket)


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Some go to teachers for french knitting. 

Please... What is French knitting?


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Some great ideas there thankyou very much, love the bird feader idea.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Wool, I sometimes use in rug hooking. Synthetic, I am using odds and ends in a BSJ baby surprise jacket. I combine colors all the time, like Kaffe Fassett, and I always can use up odds and ends. I rarely knit or crochet or quilt anything without a whole lot of colors all used together.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> Some go to teachers for french knitting.
> 
> Please... What is French knitting?


http://www.allaboutyou.com/prima/knitting-techniques-French-knitting


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I recently used some of mine as packing in a swap package.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw a scarf pattern online called mini mania it's knitted in linen stitch and its just gorgeous.So what I do is I always have a scarf to knit (on the needles) and when whatever I am currently knitting is done I use the remaining wool (if its less than 20gms)for the scarf.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the Beekeepers Quilt on Ravelry which has been mentioned. but I've been knitting mine up into hexagons to make a blanket.
The pattern is here on the 20th July 2013 entry.
Happy for any KPers to use the pattern and you can use it for any yarn.

http://www.roydmooryarns.com/My-Little-RMY-World.html


----------



## Bunny0047 (Jul 14, 2013)

make coloured centres for motifs and finally make into a blanket. Stick to white, cream or black to join together.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a person who takes them. I see her at a meeting every Monday morning. She takes balls of worsted weight yarn the size of a walnut or larger. She gives them to another friend who crochets pads to put inside fabric to make sleeping pads for Lutheran World Relief. The crochet pads are completely covered up, so the colors don't have to look good together. Then that friend donates them through her church, and a larger group of people pays for the postage to send the sleeping pads overseas.


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

Just recently I went on-line and found a crochet pattern for Jacob's Ladder afghan, so I could use up all the little balls of yarn. There was no rhyme or reason to what colors were tied together, except when I didn't want too large a section of one color in one place, so divided it as I crocheted. I ended up with a good-sized afghan, and it's beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great ideas.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Try this afghan. It uses 4 strands of any wt. and goes quickly using up lots of those little leftover balls. It is never the same twice and so warm. http://knitting.about.com/od/afghanpatterns/p/big-stash-afghan.htm


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen jigsaw puzzle patterns and think they are so cute, but they look like to much seaming and putsy work. Which pattern do you use, and how would you rate ease of difficulty?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I was wondering what to do with all those left over yarns that are too short for much. Thank you for posting. Now I have some great ideas for all that leftovers. :thumbup: In the past, I have made a ripple afghan with leftover yarns. That did help to rid myself of some. I used some at one time to make a lot of granny squares when I first decided to learn how. I had a whole bag of them, but they have become lost over the times we moved.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

use for stuffing or scatter short pieces for the birds


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Give some of my leftovers to children's ministry at church or to local church run thrift store to sell. I keep some to use in knitting, crocheting projects as needed. Use some for making items with plastic canvas on occasion. Lots of uses.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


the ends that are left after sewing in are put out for the birds. The other small balls are held for doll blankets and doll clothes. Stripes are you friend!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

If they're wool, I roll them up and felt them for dryer balls. I also use them to make magic balls, as others have mentioned. Also necklaces or incorporate into other projects. I throw NOTHING away!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I make little kitchen scrubbies"


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


I put several strands together, knotting as I go, and crochet baskets for rescue cats. I put together thinner yarns for blankets too.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love these little balls and have used them for years to make the Mindless Afghan and sweaters. These I look for at garage sales and feel rich when i find them.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have lots of leftovers that seem useless for almost anything. But to use as stuffing!!! I love that idea. Thaniks.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I recently used some of mine as packing in a swap package.


What a great idea!!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I crochet and all yarn too short to work into a granny square, but still too large for me to be able to throw away, are tied together and wound into a ball. When the ball is large enough I create crate mats, which I call Chi Ba-ba's. They are nothing more than small blankets. They are not designed to be pretty. Their purpose is strictly functional. I crochet them using a diagonal brick stitch. Yes, they are very strange looking due to the fact they are made from waste yarn in an unusual explosion of colors. I considered the fact many animals are color blind and I know, as we all know, they are never critical of their blessings. Chi Ba-ba's are stackable, soft, warm and very much loved by small dogs and cats. They are machine washable, dryer friendly and best of all free and ecology friendly as I am keeping the waste yarn out of the landfill. When finished they are donated to a local animal hospital.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


I cut them in small (2") pieces and put them out for the birds and other critters to use for their nests. It's fun to see an old nest with such glorious color woven into it, too!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I usually take mine tie em together and make a very colorful afghan !LOL 

If too small the birds get a good nesting material that I put out for them.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> I crochet and all yarn too short to work into a granny square, but still too large for me to be able to throw away, are tied together and wound into a ball. When the ball is large enough I create crate mats, which I call Chi Ba-ba's. They are nothing more than small blankets. They are not designed to be pretty. Their purpose is strictly functional. I crochet them using a diagonal brick stitch. Yes, they are very strange looking due to the fact they are made from waste yarn in an unusual explosion of colors. I considered the fact many animals are color blind and I know, as we all know, they are never critical of their blessings. Chi Ba-ba's are stackable, soft, warm and very much loved by small dogs and cats. They are machine washable, dryer friendly and best of all free and ecology friendly as I am keeping the waste yarn out of the landfill. When finished they are donated to a local animal hospital. This is a photo of my Heidi Lou enjoying her chi-ba-bas.


How precious !! Heidi Lou looks like she is just enjoying life under her chi-ba-ba. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I roll them into Magic Balls and make sweaters for charity.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Plastic canvas, doll clothes, booties, embroidering features on stuffies and the centres of granny squares or dish cloths depending on the fibres.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I use them to sew on binica I find it to expensive to buy proper silks and they aren't thick enough either.love the way differnt yarns look on the binica and they make lovely gifts in cheap frames.binca is larger holes than aida.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

From Morehouse Knits comes the pattern for Bojangles scarf with hat. On their website they sometimes offer it as a pattern du jour (pattern of the day). In reality, it is just pieces of yarn tied together and knitted - garter stitch hat and garter stitch scarf. Leave the tied ends showing. This makes a nice ensemble. Also I don't know why you couldn't do this with a shawl or blanket. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

For the scraps that aren't long enough for a hat or afghan square, I use short bits for provisional cast-ons and the lightweight bits to hold the stitches when I need the needles for a more urgent project. Nubbins are used in the bottom of the bowl where I keep tomatoes, peaches, and other ripe stuff on the kitchen counter, so they don't bruise; the rest go to the birds in spring for nesting material.

And I'm saving scraps from larger projects (sweaters, afghans) to eventually crochet a yarn bowl for myself.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am making guinea pigs out off mine for the christmas fair to help raise money for the homeless guinea pigs will also make so hat


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use them for trying out new stitch patterns, for lifelines. Some are in a basket but its seems to toss balls of yarn at me whenever I look through it so its getting quite full  I may have to come up with a different solution.. I will be reading these idea... I like Joy's hats .. and have not gotten very far in the enterlac technique so I will give that a try again.. I have to do something or get a bigger basket..


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of lovely ideas here. I make egg cosies (like mini bobble hats) and give them to a friend. She has craft stalls at local events fundraising for the children's hospice. I also now save all the small clippings in a vase as suggested by a previous kp member. These I now use for acrylic stuffing. It works a treat and saves me $4 for a bag at the shop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is an excellent project idea posted here on KP a while back. I have made several of them.
http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Just read the post about stuffing for animals...great idea. I gave mine to a lady who makes striped hats for charity...


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Place mats or shawls-work lengthwise, knit or crochet.
Cast on or chain stitches for the foundation row, leaving a tail at the beginning. At the end cut the yarn and pull through the last loop, leaving a tail. Use another strand for the following rows leaving a tail at each end to be tied together for fringe. Use any stitch(es) that suits your fancy. For shawls, afghans or larger projects the stripes look better with two or more rows of the same color. I like the look of one color repeated several times to tie together the look.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

I make newborn Baby Hats for the local hospital for their newborn unit. Pink, Blue, Yellow, White or any color. They love them and the Mom goes home with it. And it is rewarding......


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


With all the bits of left-over sock yarn, I made a multicolor vest that I love.

Haven't figured out yet what to do with the heavier yarns, but there are lots of great ideas here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a great idea!!


Ms Sue P said:


> I recently used some of mine as packing in a swap package.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

A granny square afghan for each of the three grands. But then I run low and need to buy more yarn .............. It's an endless cycle.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I donated a couple of bags worth of snippets...and yarn I'll never use to the local Boys and Girls Club for craft projects. And, yes, I gave away a yarn I was looking for yesterday...but the bags are out of here.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

I also made an afghan with all of the different colored yarn. 2 rows of each color. 1 row single crochet, next row, double crochet. My teen age grandson took it college with him.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

If it's sock yarn, it either goes into a pair of Frankensocks or my Beekeeper's Quilt. Most everything else goes into a worsted weight Beekeeper's Quilt or my strip blanket.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I use them for hats and scarves for charity. I try to find like colors, so they don't look god awful. I've also made cuddly blankets for the animal shelters.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea about the toy filling. Thanks.


----------



## LindaleeS (Aug 9, 2013)

Cat shelters in Chicago area ask for 11 inch square knitted or crocheted yarn for cats. The adopted cats take their little squares with them to their adopted homes so it smells like themselves and it helps them get used to their new home quicker.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific idea! Indeed rewarding


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 3 year old granddaughter. When she comes over, I get out my beads & left over yarn so we can make jewelry with it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I wonder if I could use the left overs and lint stuffed in toilet paper tubes and use it for my fire place?


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Since I make lap robes and people give me odds and ends I use it all in lap robes as long as it it not wool yarn learned how to tell that one acrylic melts if burned, 2 wool burns have had a few I could not tell what they were any other way most of the time I can tell by the feel of yarn. So glad I learned that here on line some place a while ago.


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

what's a magic ball?


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

what's a magic ball?


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I give my leftover sock yarn to my daughter and she crochets bookmarks for her etsy shop.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I make little miniature caps and mittens to hang on the Christamas tree, give as a present, or tie onto gift packages. I also make Christmas design stockings to use up those small amount of reds, whites and greens. If there is enough, I make baby and toddler caps and mittens or baby/toddler stripped sweaters. Norita


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Very useful ideals. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

! am sickly thrifty: i keep all bits of yarn (even an inch an under...) I plan on doing a special yarn bowl with it: inflate a balloon, cover it with saran wrap, cover that in Mod podge, "drown" your tidbits (thread, yarn, fabric snips...) in mod podge, cover your ball with these, wait untill all is dry and blow the ballon out. Tadam: a bowl! I know; I'm crazy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jocelynedenault said:


> I plan on doing a special yarn bowl with it: inflate a balloon, ...


I saw a similar bowl done with buttons.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

@jscaplen: Love it! I have loads of buttons...


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

I roll them into balls and put them in a large glass bowl. I can see at a glance what I have to use for doing embroidery on an item or use pieces for markers on an item.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

These are very useful ideas, thanks for sharing, I also use some to tie plants to stakes either in garden or houseplants.


----------



## kinderkid (Jan 8, 2012)

I place 5 to 6, 7 inch strands together, tie them into a knot about 1 inch from one end, trim off the bottom evenly and have the best bookmark ever. They are especially cute when different fibers are together. I'm an avid reader and still love real books. I give them away to other readers. Takes about a minute to make. Kathy


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

KnitLogical said:


> You know the little itty bitty less than 20g balls that seem to multiply in your stash.


I received a quart Mason canning jar filled with many colorful small balls of yarn, a small scissors and 3 of my favorite crochet hooks. Also in the center of the yarn was a gift card so I could purchase more yarn. I cannot begin to express how much that gift touched my heart and means to me. I will cherish that jar forever. However I did use the gift card for medicinal purposes. You see, I have yarn fever.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Love it' :thumbup:


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I donate them to my grandson's nursery school. They use them in art projects.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

What a terrific idea! And thoughtful
I too have that yarn fever- it's quite contagious&#128527;


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazing ideas!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

My knitting group makes comfort dolls. They are about 8 tall so we make use of all small leftover bits of yarn as we dont need much for each section and for the details. When we get about 25 or so dolls done, we send them off to charities that are sending food and clothing to disaster areas. These dolls make perfect box stuffers instead of Styrofoam popcorn and crumpled newspapers. They are then also quickly available to give to children who have lost everything.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I like your way of thinking


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

jocelynedenault said:


> ! am sickly thrifty: i keep all bits of yarn (even an inch an under...) I plan on doing a special yarn bowl with it: inflate a balloon, cover it with saran wrap, cover that in Mod podge, "drown" your tidbits (thread, yarn, fabric snips...) in mod podge, cover your ball with these, wait untill all is dry and blow the ballon out. Tadam: a bowl! I know; I'm crazy!


I would love to do this, what is mod podge? What a great idea!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Fills my heart! How terrific


----------



## Irenka (Jan 24, 2013)

I used to put them outside for the birds,,but was told that it was a no no,,sometimes when the birds get wet from the rain,,and go back into the nest, the bits of wool tend to become damp and it could harm the wee ones,,the wool takes a while to dry,,this does makes sense ,, what do you think Irenka


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I make little "beads" out of them, thread them on a crocheted chain and make necklaces for little girls.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine go to the birds...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also make plastic canvas items. The small pieces come in very handy for those projects.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I use mine sometimes at Christmas instead of ribbon around packages.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

All these wonderful creative people. I guess I need to stop abandoning my bits of yarn to boxes and throwing them in the attic. Thank you all so much for sharing your wonderful thoughts and ideas. 


Gracie


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Some little bits of yarn can be used in memory books and for making cards. Sometimes it only takes a little bit of yarn to put an edging on a project and those little balls can come in handy. They are also great for making appliques like flowers, or animal heads, etc. I store all those little balls in a clear plastic bin so they are handy when I need them.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 21# cat who loves to watch me knit and loves yarn balls. So guess where the little scraps of yarn go? Amazing as it is, he's very picky. I can give him inexpensive yarn and he bats it for a while - give him a very expensive yarn and it's his for life


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I use them to make granny squares. then I donate them to a charity that puts them together and makes afghans.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

kikifields said:


> I have a 21# cat who loves to watch me knit and loves yarn balls. So guess where the little scraps of yarn go? Amazing as it is, he's very picky. I can give him inexpensive yarn and he bats it for a while - give him a very expensive yarn and it's his for life


Smart cat! :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooh love that idea!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Irenka said:


> I used to put them outside for the birds,,but was told that it was a no no,,sometimes when the birds get wet from the rain,,and go back into the nest, the bits of wool tend to become damp and it could harm the wee ones,,the wool takes a while to dry,,this does makes sense ,, what do you think Irenka


The person who told you that disagrees with the Humane Society: http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/nest_building.html#id=album-144&num=content-2737
And a professional birdie person: http://feedback.birds.cornell.edu/cornellbirds/topics/bright_yarn_safe_for_bird_nests
And the Washington DNR: http://wdfw.wa.gov/living/projects/nestboxes/

Sounds like yarn is good for birds as long as the strands are short (4" or less) and no added fabric softener or other chemicals; acrylic yarn is fine.


----------



## Irenka (Jan 24, 2013)

SO SORRY FOLKS,,I GUESS THERE ARE MANY DIFFERENT VIEWS ON THIS SUBJECT, SO SORRY IF I STEPPED ON TOES,,


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm impressed. That blanket is fabulous


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Irenka, you didn't step on my toes at all -- you asked a question, so I tried to find an answer for you. The links I posted are from professionals and experts because they probably know what they're talking about. Sorry if my post came across as unfriendly in any way!  I hope the info was helpful.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> To the barn for the chickens and turkeys to add to their nesting boxes.


love this -- would these "nest enhancements" need to be all or predominately animal fiber?


----------



## Irenka (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you for your information,,all is well


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been making Crazy Tea Pot Cozies and make I-cords, flowers, leaves, Pom poms etc., etc. Don't waste a thing.

Ramona


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

I give some to a friend who is a weaver and she loves the variety of colors that she can add to projects. Some I save for wristbands and collars just to add contrast.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I now keep them for dolls clothes if there is enough or make striped beanies for charity. If there is not enough for either of these things then I will knot them together and knit or crochet blankets for a cat rescue shelter or another animal shelter. Nothing gets wasted.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> I now keep them for dolls clothes if there is enough or make striped beanies for charity. If there is not enough for either of these things then I will knot them together and knit or crochet blankets for a cat rescue shelter or another animal shelter. Nothing gets wasted.


I too have found several people to help make mats for my local Humane Society Shelter. I have had a few people send me all thier scraps. It is all going to good cause. I know the director at the shelter is very plerased. I am still looking for volunteers to help make the mats. I would love to have 1 for every cage. Great use of scraps. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a baggie full of ~3 inch pieces and I plan to attach them with a latch hook for rug making to a crochet "swiffer" type cover for dusting my bare floors. I am planning to take my metal BBQ skewers that I was going to get rid of and skewer my tiny balls of leftovers and poke them into a fabric covered block of florists foam that is also an unneeded leftover and putting it on a shelf in my work area.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

I use little pieces out for the critters nests. Little bigger scraps I send to the church for Sunday School projects...little bigger to the nursing home for granny squares... bigger yet I usually make a doll sweater or just send it to the nursing home too. Nothing goes to waste... oh the colorful acrylics work really well to tie up my garden plants. My Asters grow really tall and tend to get to droopy. The little scraps of yarn also make cute flowers to embellish doll cloths, hats, scarves and totes.... the uses just seem to be endless!!


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I started tying them together and soon I had two balls the size of a basketball. I have been crocheting this into one big blanket. Left the ties in place and it is becoming
the most beautiful colorful blanket. My friends luv seeing
it grow. I will donate it when it is bed size.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Mod podge is nothing but a sort of glu and can be home made (lots of recipes on the net, just google it untill you find one you like). Another idea for leftovers if it is wool you can felt it into balls.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

craft crazy said:


> I have a baggie full of ~3 inch pieces and I plan to attach them with a latch hook for rug making to a crochet "swiffer" type cover for dusting my bare floors. I am planning to take my metal BBQ skewers that I was going to get rid of and skewer my tiny balls of leftovers and poke them into a fabric covered block of florists foam that is also an unneeded leftover and putting it on a shelf in my work area.


Great ideas. Very crafty!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I do this too. When I give a hand knit as a gift I wrap the item in clear cellophane or white tissue paper and tie it up with several lengths of the yarn used in the knitting.


----------



## Crochetshannon (Aug 5, 2013)

I just knitted a dishcloth with several different colors from scraps. Honestly, it is quite ugly. But, I couldn't see throwing the scraps away so I figured dishcloths don't have to be cute and eventually they are pretty ugly anyway after using them for awhile. JMHO.

Have a nice week,
Shannon 
Capri Needle Arts
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CapriNeedleArts


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Yes, I do this too. When I give a hand knit as a gift I wrap the item in clear cellophane or white tissue paper and tie it up with several lengths of the yarn used in the knitting.


That's a good idea. Saves money on ribbons and bows. I usually put my knitted or crocheted project gifts in tissue paper and put it in a box before wrapping.


----------



## skeader (Nov 13, 2012)

I join them(Russian knot style). When I have a large ball, I make either Magic square potholders or small blankets for the SPCA animal shelter.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

skeader said:


> I join them(Russian knot style). When I have a large ball, I make either Magic square potholders or small blankets for the SPCA animal shelter.


that's a nice thing to do...what is a russian knot???


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Lately, I've been making beanies/hats/caps for babies. It's quick, and lots of fun!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am currently winding all my bits and bob into a magic ball and can't wait till it's big enough to do something with.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

hen said:


> I love the Beekeepers Quilt on Ravelry which has been mentioned. but I've been knitting mine up into hexagons to make a blanket.
> The pattern is here on the 20th July 2013 entry.
> Happy for any KPers to use the pattern and you can use it for any yarn.
> 
> http://www.roydmooryarns.com/My-Little-RMY-World.html


Hen, I love your blog! I justed added it my list of things to read, although I did scroll through it looking at the wonderful pictures of your hens. I wish I had a place where I could raise them, but at this stage in my life, it's not going to happen. I will enjoy your blog instead.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

debbieb said:


> Hen, I love your blog! I justed added it my list of things to read, although I did scroll through it looking at the wonderful pictures of your hens. I wish I had a place where I could raise them, but at this stage in my life, it's not going to happen. I will enjoy your blog instead.


I agree wholeheartedly! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Granny squares (crochet) or log cabin blankets. I save the snippets for stuffing.


----------



## rickertk (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a pattern for a sideways knitted sweater (giving you verticle lines instead of sideways). It is an old pattern from my mother-in-law. I haven't tried it yet (too many projects in the works), but hope to soon. Of course, I can't lay my hands on the pattern right now, but here is a link to free sideways knitting patterns, including sweaters (and a bunch of other stuff). Hope this helps!

http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/attributes-sideways.html


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I save what I can and leave them out for the wild birds to use as nesting material. It's interesting to see where my bits of yarn have gone to when I locate a nest.

2). I save the more colorful yarn leftovers to make multicolor hats for winter sports.


----------



## rickertk (Aug 15, 2013)

Really great idea!!!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am crocheting a very colorful sc blanket with my various sizes of scraps. I have it a third finished. I am crocheting with an I hook. If have a big skein of one color I break it up by using 7 rows of that color then use a variegated scrap then resume with the other color repeat til that big scrap is used up. Will send you a picture of it when finished.


----------



## rickertk (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds great; can't wait to see thr finished project. AAThanks for sharing!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

mgrsis01 said:


> Sometimes I use these for heels and toes of socks, sometimes for cuff edges and some day, I hope, The Beekeepers Blanket.


Great idea! I may have to learn socks just to use up my little bits :?


----------



## rickertk (Aug 15, 2013)

I do that, too!


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

I make mittens for my many grandchildren. It's nice to put a stripe or two in the cuff or do the cuff a different color from the body. Makes the mittens a little more interesting. I never toss out those little bits!


----------

